# To upgrade or not?



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a Klipsch RW12d. It's not the most impressive sub on the market but I think it sounds pretty nice in my setup. My other speakers are Klipsch RB81's bookshelves (x4) and a RC62. I plan on moving everything down to a dedicated theater room in about a month or so. The volume is around 1600 ft³ (20x10x7¾). 

I'm not sure if my Klipsch Sub will fill the room well enough. I know SVS subs will dig deeper and are probably the best value out there. What sub would you recommend given a budget of $1000 or less? Less being more acceptable to my wife. 

Also what would the benefit of your recommendation yield over my current sub?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

At $250 off regular price... the PB12-Plus would be a very good option for your room size. With shipping that should keep you at or just below $1,000. Extension will be dramatically lower.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow...that's more than 10Hz lower and a bit louder. I think SVS's bottom shelf sub beats the RW12d in extension. 

Is that graph with the parametric EQ on? It has a very flat response.

Do you know how accurate (musical) their subs are?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you look at the tests of most of the SVS subs over in the Subwoofer Tests forum, they appear to be very clean. I like them for music and movies.


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd recommend the PB12-Plus also. It is one of the cleanest you'll find, even cleaner than the PB12 Plus/2 I just picked up. The Plus/2 has two drivers and a bit more headroom and is on clearance now for 1099 plus shipping. If that really breaks the budget there's also the PB12 NSD/2 which is the same cabinet with different drivers and a little less power, but is still considered one of the best for I believe for $799 Plus shipping. You can't really go wrong with any of these subs, it's just a matter of determining what will work best for you.

Give SVSound a call. They'll be happy to discuss your requirements and won't try to oversell you. They were very helpful in helping me to determine my needs, and I couldn't be happier with my SVS!!!


----------



## MacDad2 (Nov 25, 2007)

I just installed dual PB12+ subs today in my media room.. they replaced a couple of much older, but high end subs. It will take some time for the speakers to burn in, but they already sound awesome.

Chris


----------

